# HG purple tint economy jar



## jskirk (Oct 29, 2010)

I also found this HG Economy lightining seal Jar with a nice purple tint


----------



## jskirk (Oct 29, 2010)

Base


----------



## jskirk (Oct 29, 2010)

base pic


----------



## madman (Oct 29, 2010)

AS FAR AS THE PURPLE IM NOT SURE COULD BE SUN COLORED I BELIEVE THAT WAS KERRS FIRST BABY


----------



## jarsnstuff (Oct 30, 2010)

The Economy Trademark was mady by Kerr 1911-1914 according to the Standard Reference.  The older Economy jars (without "Trademark") were the first, 1903-1910.  It's interesting that Kerr did not manufacture the early jars - those were made by Illinois Pacific, Hazel-Atlas and possibly Safe Glass Co. - for Kerr, a sales firm during its early years.  (Standard Reference p.114) 
 Just one other correction - this is not a lightning seal jar.  It takes a metal lid and metal spring clamp.  This one is a nice SCA - enjoy.  -Tammy


----------



## jskirk (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanksyou Tammy, i was wondering if the clamps and lids are hard to find, also I just realized what SCA means.   Jay


----------

